# Info on Ironton Products?



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Never heard of this brand before. It's sold by Northern Tools. I'm looking at their Ironton 10in. Multi-Sliding Compound Miter Saw. Can anyone supply feedback on the quality of their equipment?

I'm going to replace a 12" Ridgid with either the Ironton or a 10" Bosch. Both can be placed up against a wall or require very little space behind the saw. The Ironton is half the price of the Bosch, so I'm concerned about the quality. Less expensive but with issues is really no bargain.


----------



## rick1955 (Jun 26, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=is_s_tools?ie=UTF8&k=Ironton
Seem to make quite a few things…


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Ironton is a rather new name for Northern Tool. They brought it out early in 2015. It covers a load of different tools, including things like trailers, stools and other kind of non-tool items. So there is not going to be a load of history with the tools. They incorporated the "Ironton" name in February, 2015. I think they might have gotten the name from Ironton, Ohio, that was famous for pig iron? I'm sure they are trying to project a name of strength and durability from a marketing standpoint.

That quasi-vertical slider tube design intrigued me, I thought I had seen it somewhere else. The only one I can find that is even a bit similar is a 10" Craftsman that has the same angle on the sliding tubes, but the rest of the saw is all different.
In any case, someone is building them for Northern Tool. My guess would be some unnamed Chinese tool factory that pounds out compound slider saws with a lot of different designs for multiple companies. Doesn't make it bad, maybe even unique to Northern Tool.
With little history, you would be buying what is still essentially a first year saw design from Northern Tool. I'd buy the extended warranty, if it is reasonable.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

The slider mech looks similar to one of the Hitachi models.
.
.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

A lot of the stuff looks like Harbor Freight tools in different colors.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I was getting ready to post the same thing about harbor frieght. The saw does look good, but so does a lot of thing harbor frieght sells. I'd have to look the saw over really good before I bought one. Even though you look at it closely you really don't know how it performs until you use it.
Gerald


----------



## marvinlee (May 28, 2012)

The Ironton appears to be a one-of-a-kind sliding miter saw. I like the design very much: It is compact fore and aft, has plenty of amperage for the motor, and a neat two-position workpiece hold-down clamp that I would like for my Bosch GCM12SD saw. It is surprising that no independent reviews have appeared other than those published on the Northern Tool & Equipment website. Marvin


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

> Never heard of this brand before. It s sold by Northern Tools. I m looking at their Ironton 10in. Multi-Sliding Compound Miter Saw. Can anyone supply feedback on the quality of their equipment?
> 
> I m going to replace a 12" Ridgid with either the Ironton or a 10" Bosch. Both can be placed up against a wall or require very little space behind the saw. The Ironton is half the price of the Bosch, so I m concerned about the quality. Less expensive but with issues is really no bargain.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


The Bosch is amazing with the axial glide system. I have the 12" and love it. If you can, get a refurb model. A Bosch rep told me that most were just display models that had never been used, but went through the factory refurb procedure anyway. They still have the same factory warranty. The 12" lists for $649. I got mine for $529. It was dead on accurate out of the box. You'll never have to mess with rails. Very solid! The bearings are sealed also, so no maintenance. You can find factory refurbished on line. You'll be very happy! They sell pretty fast so keep checking if you're interested.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Marvin and Chuck. I actually purchased a 10" Bosch months ago after not finding much info on the Ironton. I'm somewhat underwhelmed with the Bosch. There seems to be some slop when the arm is extended. I'm wondering if you can check yours to see if it has the same issue?

I hadn't noticed this initially, but finding that some cuts off a bit, and after repeatedly performing fence alignments and truing up the blade for plumb, I looked for something else. I then discovered when extending the arm, it can move laterally. It's not a lot of movement, but enough to move off a line.

I'm not very happy about it, but at the moment, I don't have the time to deal with Bosch on the issue. I guess I should run a search to see if others are encountering this as well and/or if this is defect that has been addressed by Bosch and can be corrected.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Ironton is several steps above anything harbor freight sells, but then so is whale dung.


----------



## marvinlee (May 28, 2012)

> Hi Marvin and Chuck. I actually purchased a 10" Bosch months ago after not finding much info on the Ironton. I m somewhat underwhelmed with the Bosch. There seems to be some slop when the arm is extended. I m wondering if you can check yours to see if it has the same issue?
> 
> I hadn't noticed this initially, but finding that some cuts off a bit, and after repeatedly performing fence alignments and truing up the blade for plumb, I looked for something else. I then discovered when extending the arm, it can move laterally. It s not a lot of movement, but enough to move off a line.
> 
> ...


Hi builtinbkyn. I have the 12" bosch GCM12SD and it has been slop free for the work I do. I try to pull straight in line with the direction of cut that I am making. I've not seen any way to adjust the play and the parts manual seems to show that the joint bearings are just bushings. I see no evidence that they are either sealed or adjustable.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

> Hi Marvin and Chuck. I actually purchased a 10" Bosch months ago after not finding much info on the Ironton. I m somewhat underwhelmed with the Bosch. There seems to be some slop when the arm is extended. I m wondering if you can check yours to see if it has the same issue?
> 
> I hadn t noticed this initially, but finding that some cuts off a bit, and after repeatedly performing fence alignments and truing up the blade for plumb, I looked for something else. I then discovered when extending the arm, it can move laterally. It s not a lot of movement, but enough to move off a line.
> 
> ...


Oh man, thats too bad. Something must not be tightened down. I just checked mine and it doesn't do that. Yours is still under warranty. Don't let it go too long or you'll just be more upset down the road. Nothing worse than saying "I should have just taken care of it then under warranty." I've been that guy before. lol Could just be a bad bushing too.


----------



## marvinlee (May 28, 2012)

> Hi Marvin and Chuck. I actually purchased a 10" Bosch months ago after not finding much info on the Ironton. I m somewhat underwhelmed with the Bosch. There seems to be some slop when the arm is extended. I m wondering if you can check yours to see if it has the same issue?
> 
> I hadn t noticed this initially, but finding that some cuts off a bit, and after repeatedly performing fence alignments and truing up the blade for plumb, I looked for something else. I then discovered when extending the arm, it can move laterally. It s not a lot of movement, but enough to move off a line.
> 
> ...


----------



## nseg1 (Mar 14, 2018)

Ironton tools and equipment are all made in China as with 99.9% of theirs and harbor freights! Got this straight from northern equip


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I bought the 12" Glide off CL, and like it a lot. But I know of no sliding miter saw that doesn't flex a little. I always check them out when walking by a display. Festool's Kapex, maybe?


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's a huge difference…....

People buying Ironton understand the quality and where it comes from, people buying harbor freight tend to be maniacal fans that would buy their underwear there if they sold it.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

SamuraiSaw doesn't have any way of knowing what he is claiming. He is just making stuff up as he goes. On the other hand, Northern just recently opened a new store in my town and I was able to inspect a lot of their Ironton branded stuff. There is also a Harbor Freight store in my town and I have bought stuff there several times. I don't see a whole lot of difference between Northern's store brand and Harbor Freight's. I would say Ironton is a little better in general but It is all second tier Chinese made. You have to compare on a case by case basis.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

> SamuraiSaw doesn t have any way of knowing what he is claiming. He is just making stuff up as he goes. On the other hand, Northern just recently opened a new store in my town and I was able to inspect a lot of their Ironton branded stuff. There is also a Harbor Freight store in my town and I have bought stuff there several times. I don t see a whole lot of difference between Northern s store brand and Harbor Freight s. I would say Ironton is a little better in general but It is all second tier Chinese made. You have to compare on a case by case basis.
> 
> - ArtMann


LOL…...let me guess, you're a regular at harbor freight. And I'm guessing you've got their underwear.

The last time I was in harbor freight I felt like I needed a shower after I left. On the rare occasion I buy something at Northern it is intended to be disposable. I have higher standards…...


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow! This thread was resurrected from the ashes lol I actually forgot about making it. Everyone is entitled to an opinion, but no need to trash one another. One mans gem is another mans junk and vice versa. I'm not enamored with the Bosch I purchased, but to others it's super. That's just the way it goes.


----------



## DaveInGA (Dec 23, 2017)

What's wrong with HF's underwear? I bought a pack on sale with one of those discount coupons. They're wonderfully comfortable and if they get a little skid mark, no big deal, just toss them in the trash.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> What s wrong with HF s underwear? I bought a pack on sale with one of those discount coupons. They re wonderfully comfortable and if they get a little skid mark, no big deal, just toss them in the trash.
> 
> - DaveInGA


ROFLMAO


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> What s wrong with HF s underwear? I bought a pack on sale with one of those discount coupons. They re wonderfully comfortable and if they get a little skid mark, no big deal, just toss them in the trash.
> 
> - DaveInGA


Lol, I guess some people think the hole in the front is a defect.


----------

